# 99135



## justcode (Nov 10, 2010)

i am billing 00190 along with 99135..but there was no dx to support 99135. now my question is do i still bill the 99135?  also no physical status was indicated should i just report it with p1?

thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw the following link from 03' when I searched the internet on the code you mentioned. If the diagnosis does not support the code, what is circumstance that you feel you might need to use that code.


•+99135 Anesthesia complicated by utilization of controlled hypotension (list separately in addition to code for primary anesthesia procedure)

•99135 Deliberate hypotensive anesthesia is a safe and effective way to decrease surgical blood loss and surgical time. It also reduces the need for blood transfusion when the anesthesiologist anticipates excessive blood loss such as during procedures on the head, face or upper thorax, total hip replacement surgery (27130-27132), aneurysm clipping, and scoliosis surgery. The anesthesiologist usually inserts an arterial line, or A-line (36620, Arterial catheterization or cannulation for sampling, monitoring or transfusion [separate procedure]; percutaneous), during hypotensive anesthesia to monitor the patient's blood pressure

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...ursement-with-qualifying-circumstances-codes/


----------

